# Any Prince Hall Masons in here from Georgia?



## 2311Devil (Jan 19, 2015)

What are everyones thoughts on how seperate Freemasonry is in Georgia?


----------



## Arnold71 (Feb 15, 2015)

As in non mutual recognition between PHA and State lodges?


----------



## mrpierce17 (Apr 27, 2015)

Not in Georgia but I am a PHA Mason in Florida and I would like to see us move into the 21st century like the majority of the Masonic world and share Mutual recognition ,maybe one day break the visitation barriers and take part in True Brotherly Love & Fellowship SMIB


----------



## Derinique Kendrick (May 20, 2015)

2311Devil said:


> What are everyones thoughts on how seperate Freemasonry is in Georgia?



I am not a Master Mason, yet, but I hate how Ga is still separated. I see other jurisdictions are beginning to recognize PHA and allow visitation between PHA and Mainstream lodges. But once again, I'm not a Master Mason, yet so I don't know the business side of things yet. What are your thoughts? @2311Devil 

On another note, we are very close to one another. I live in Greensboro


----------



## mrpierce17 (May 20, 2015)

2311Devil said:


> What are everyones thoughts on how seperate Freemasonry is in Georgia?


We are the same way here in Florida ... all I can say is work your way to the East then use your vote when the time comes until then we just have to abide by the current rules and regulations


----------



## Bro. Kenneth Brown (May 29, 2015)

SMIB


----------



## real brother (Jun 17, 2015)

Bro. Kenneth Brown said:


> SMIB


 
 Iam a member of mwugl florida about 9 years ago we ask mainsteam for recognize  a long story short it was denied i remeber that grand session clearly


----------



## Dontrell Stroman (Aug 15, 2015)

I believe it's going to be a long time before both TN & GA recognize Prince Hall masons.


----------



## Brother JC (Aug 15, 2015)

Travelling Man91 said:


> I believe it's going to be a long time before both TN & GA recognize Prince Hall masons.


Much to the detriment of the Craft as a whole.


----------



## Dontrell Stroman (Aug 15, 2015)

I've lived in TN and GA. I've spoke with very influential masons on the topic. Just my own personal opinion on the subject.


----------



## Dontrell Stroman (Aug 15, 2015)

But it's on both sides to be honest. I don't understand why we are segregated in  todays time


----------



## Derinique Kendrick (Aug 19, 2015)

Brother JC said:


> Much to the detriment of the Craft as a whole.


My exact sentiments, brother! 


Travelling Man91 said:


> But it's on both sides to be honest. I don't understand why we are segregated in  todays time


It is definitely something that should be looked into especially to keep peace and harmony among the institution as a whole. The segregation is ultimately going to be the downfall (God forbid)


----------



## Dontrell Stroman (Aug 19, 2015)

Bro Kendrick are you in Georgia ?


----------



## Derinique Kendrick (Aug 20, 2015)

Travelling Man91 said:


> Bro Kendrick are you in Georgia ?


Yes I am brother. I live in the Athens Area. My lodge is Greensboro Lodge #223


----------



## Dontrell Stroman (Aug 20, 2015)

Okay I'm in the Northwest Ga. I don't know how far that is from you


----------



## Derinique Kendrick (Aug 21, 2015)

I don't exactly know, what city are you in? I'm considered in the Northeast region. Can't be that far though I'm assuming. 


Travelling Man91 said:


> Okay I'm in the Northwest Ga. I don't know how far that is from you


----------



## Brennan (Aug 21, 2015)

I'm not so sure about TN not recognizing PH. The PH Grand Master was at one of the GL of TNs bicentennial celebrations in 2013 and I've been to backwoods lodge were members have said they would be in favor of recognition.


----------



## MRichard (Aug 21, 2015)

Brennan said:


> I'm not so sure about TN not recognizing PH. The PH Grand Master was at one of the GL of TNs bicentennial celebrations in 2013 and I've been to backwoods lodge were members have said they would be in favor of recognition.



They don't. http://bessel.org/masrec/phamap.htm . The map hasn't been updated in awhile but I don't think anything has changed. The celebration was probably open to everyone. I have seen a lot of Freemasons on various Facebook groups from Tennessee make the statement that TN will never recognize PH.


----------



## Brenntron (Aug 21, 2015)

Sorry I should have quoted before.


Travelling Man91 said:


> I believe it's going to be a long time before both TN & GA recognize Prince Hall masons.



They don't recognize each other currently, but I believe they will sooner rather than later. And When they were at the celebration in Knoxville it was my understanding that they were invited and recognized as Prince Hall Masons.


----------

